# Keeping the new chics warm!!



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Keeping the new chics warm!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lucky! No snow! Where are you from Nate?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

North alabam!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Any pics of the inside?


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

It's not pretty but it's dog and hawk proof!! Also that's my 2 guineas and also my to
Guardian buds!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Love the dobies! Nice coop too. Roomy.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Westelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh...I like it too!!!


----------



## Henry07 (May 8, 2013)

You need to provide a heat source, simple as a 100 watt bulbs a reflective clamp.


----------

